# The Southwest



## ray5 (Jan 31, 2015)

HI,
Preparing for a photography visit to UT/AZ in August this year. Questions:

1) I am told that there is a lot of sand/dust suspended and dropping in the slot canyons. What would you suggest for simple, cheap camera covers to slip on inside the canyons. Obviously I am planning not to change lenses in there.

2) August will be bright sunshine and long days. So to be able to shoot with good soft light I plan to do most during dawn and dusk. But those days are long and I want to make use of the rest of the day as well. I have never used ND filters, would they be useful for landscapes during this time? I have thought of a 3 stop graduated ND which is likely to be useful but am wondering if a solid ND(non graduated) filter be useful as well to get some more drama into the picture rather than bland pictures at noon etc. And if yes, what stop should I be looking at at?

I have the 5D MK III and might rent another one but don't know which one yet. Lenses: 16-35 F4, 24-70 F2.8L II, 70-200 F/2.8L II

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Ray!

I live in Mesquite, Nevada (I-15) right on the Arizona border and just 30 miles from St. George, Utah. The biggest problem is going to be wind as far as dust goes. I am sure there is a lot of dust in the slot canyons, but I would not expect any more dust there than in the general atmosphere around here. I think it might seem like more dust because of the way the light shows it up in those canyons. I have never used a cover.

You just need to really hope for a lot of windless days. There's nothing to block it, and it can really roar... screwing up the sky for days at a time. Those filters would help for that. A polarizer too. 

When the wind hasn't blown for a couple of days the landscape can really pop!

As far as the filters go... I am certainly not the guy to ask about those as I've not had a chance to experiment. I think, though, that I would bring both a graduated and a solid ND filter.

You've really got your work cut out for you. There are so many beautiful places to shoot in Utah and Arizona a man could spend a lifetime there. I keep meaning to get down onto US-93 between Kingman and Wikkiup to do some late night flash photography and long exposure shots of Saguaro Cactus at night. Or get back to Arches National Park on some full moon nights for some creative shots there too.

I hope you are planning a long trip. Bring plenty of batteries and a way to charge them in the car. I use a 300W inverter I got in a truck stop that plugs into the cigarette lighter for that. They are very inexpensive.

Good luck to you and I hope you have the time of your life! Always carry a case of bottled water in the car and plenty on your person.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 3, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Hi Ray!
> 
> I live in Mesquite, Nevada (I-15) right on the Arizona border and just 30 miles from St. George, Utah. The biggest problem is going to be wind as far as dust goes. I am sure there is a lot of dust in the slot canyons, but I would not expect any more dust there than in the general atmosphere around here. I think it might seem like more dust because of the way the light shows it up in those canyons. I have never used a cover.
> 
> ...



Thanks. 
I have been looking at the Lee filters a long while now and hope to pull the trigger soon. I thought a 3 stop solid and graduated ND filter to start with. They have a new Landscape CPL which has some warming to it but horribly expensive. Besides I already have B&W CPL for my lenses, so hard to decide. Perhaps even a Big or the little stopper........
It never ends..... :


----------



## redelses (Feb 3, 2015)

August is a good time to be in this area, and also a bad time. Expect temps to be in the low 100's during the day, which is actually a great time to explore the cooler slot canyons where reflected light is great, giving the canyons that red/orange glow. Bring lots and lots and lots of water and protective clothing - several people die each year out here hiking to/from slot canyons mid-day and get lost and die from exposure to heat/dehydration. 
For filters, a 3 stop grad ND would be great for sunrise/sunset, maybe even too much in some cases. I'm not sure a neutral ND would be very useful, unless you're in a slot canyon with water and want to get flow with longer exposure. But I have little experience with those. A circular polarizer is critical for mid-day shots - it will reduce the glare off bare rocks/surfaces, and make the red and white rocks pop and the blue sky intense it almost looks black. With luck, there may be a cloud to add to the contrast. 
As FanBoy mentioned, sand is an issue but no more than usual, until you change a lens. Then it's a big issue. Try to change in your car or underneath something. All the lenses you mention are useful. You'll want wide angle to landscape and narrow canyons, but the 70-200 if you want to isolate some of the neat formations, which is sometimes needed here - with the 16-35, you capture so much amazing landscape that it can be overwhelming in one photo, whereas at 200 mm you can isolate a piece of that landscape and make it the focus of the photo. 
Good luck!


----------



## tgara (Feb 3, 2015)

ray5 said:


> HI,
> Preparing for a photography visit to UT/AZ in August this year. Questions:
> 
> 1) I am told that there is a lot of sand/dust suspended and dropping in the slot canyons. What would you suggest for simple, cheap camera covers to slip on inside the canyons. Obviously I am planning not to change lenses in there.



I went to the slot canyons in 2011 (Antelope Canyon). There is a lot of dust and debris from the moment you get there. The canyons we went to are on the Navajo Indian reservation, and they take you in in the back of a pickup truck. Lots of dust just from that trip. Once you are in the canyons, the debris falls from above, and you WILL need some kind of cover. I know this from experience because both my 7D and 17-40 lens got grit inside and had to be sent to Canon for cleaning and repair.

I would strongly suggest you get a rain cover and use it when you're in the canyons. I've been using these from Op/Tech:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/469774-REG/OP_TECH_USA_9001132_18_Rainsleeve_Set_of.html

They're cheap, easy to transport, and effective for the dust you will encounter.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 3, 2015)

tgara said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > HI,
> ...



These look good. Will get a couple. Have no appetite to take chances with the gear, particularly while on site!
Thanks
Ray


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 11, 2015)

ray5 said:


> HI,
> Preparing for a photography visit to UT/AZ in August this year. Questions:
> 
> 1) I am told that there is a lot of sand/dust suspended and dropping in the slot canyons. What would you suggest for simple, cheap camera covers to slip on inside the canyons. Obviously I am planning not to change lenses in there.
> ...



Ray

As mentioned, grads are good for the mornings and evenings when you get significant differential between the sky and the earth. During the day, this differential goes unless you are shooting in locations where your foreground is dark. In slot canyons, grads are not much benefit as they are regular, whereas the rocks are not, and you're probably better off with blended exposures.

I've been there in July and the storms are excellent, but I'm not sure how august fares in that respect. I've done infra red during the day, but you need the right subject (vegetation helps). To be honest, a lot of the places you might want to get to take a few hours hiking or driving to, plus slots canyons are better during the brightness of the day. I tend to adjust my itinerary so I'm doing the vistas during the morning and the evening, and the day I will look for the slots and the like, with fall back options if there's a storm.

Returning to your question about filters - ND if you'll have water which you want to blur and get a 3 stop. For grads, if you only get 1 then get a 2 stop, if you can afford it then a 3 stop as well. I bought the 3 grad set from lee but rarely use the .3 (1 stop). Also they've just released a thinner circ pola, their previous 105mm vignettes on wide angle lenses...

Finally, if you've not got them, get hold of Laurent Martres' books on photographing the southwest. I take them every time, and use them to plan out locations (and then maybe use the internet to supplement). Have a great trip.


----------



## sunnyVan (Feb 11, 2015)

I was in the Lower Antelope Canyon last year. Half way through the trip came a sand storm. The wind was blowing so hard that my face hurt. I was glad that I listened to some advice and bought a rain cover, which kept out the sand quite completely. Even if you don't run into a sand storm I'd still recommend using rain cover or at least a plastic bag. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 11, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > HI,
> ...



Hi,
Thanks for your help. I have been reading Martres' books for a few months already and kind of drawing up an itinerary. I saw the new Lee CPL, it costs an arm!! I have drawn up a list of Lee stuff to start with but already at $900 
I'll be going to the slot canyons as well.
Thanks, again.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 11, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> I was in the Lower Antelope Canyon last year. Half way through the trip came a sand storm. The wind was blowing so hard that my face hurt. I was glad that I listened to some advice and bought a rain cover, which kept out the sand quite completely. Even if you don't run into a sand storm I'd still recommend using rain cover or at least a plastic bag. Better be safe than sorry.



Can't decide storms are good or not, as if I have a choice!! Ha Ha. Seens some awesome images of monument valley during a strom, wow!!
But won't be pretty in the slot canyons. Am planning on bringing rain covers. Thanks for your note.


----------

